# NIH's guide to healthy sleep



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From Co-Cure:***************************NIH's Guide to Healthy Sleep NIH Offers New Comprehensive Guide to Healthy Sleep http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/mar2006/nhlbi-23.htm FREE Download of NIH's Your Guide to Healthy Sleep http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/public/sle...althy_sleep.htm


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I need all the help I can get. My sleep pattern is terrible.Liz


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

I suffered with insomnia for such a long time. There is a hypnotist guy here in the UK called Paul McKenna who has a hypnotherapy cd called 'Sleep like a log' I bought a copy on ebay as its currently out of print, spent a little on it but was worth it, I hardly have unbroken sleep anymore and when I do I am not stressed over it like I used to be. If you do look out for it on ebay beware as some people try to sell copied ones so might pay to ask first but I found it was the miracle cure I had been looking for, for years!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome musik


----------

